# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  τα ζεμπρακια που δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδι ειναι απο την φυση??

## michael

απο το πετσοπ που πηρα τα ζεμπρακια μου κανενα ζεμπρακι δεν ειχε δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι του!!!αυτο σημενει πως ειναι πιασμενα απο την φυση???  ::

----------


## vas

To αν είναι πιασμένα απο τη φύση το καταλαβαίνεις απο τη συμπεριφορά τους.Το μόνο σίγουρ είναι πως ένα πουλί που έχει δαχτυλίδι* κλειστού τύπου* έχει γεννηθεί σε αιχμαλωσία

----------


## michael

παντως η συμπεριφορα τους δεν ειναι αγρια!!!δηλαδη ενταξει με φοφουνται αλλα δεν χτυπιουνται στο κλουβι οταν πλησιαζω και οσο παει με φοφουνται λιγοτερο (ειδικα το θηλικο)!!  :winky:

----------


## michael

τι ειναι τα δακτυλιδια κλειστου τυπου???

----------


## pedrogall

Οπως εγραψα πιο πριν βρηκα σημερα μεσα στο κλουβι της Σεβαχ [african grey] που ηταν στην βεραντα ενα ζεμπρακι που προφανως θα το ειχε σκασει και μπηκε μεσα απο τα καγκελα για να βρει φαγητο. Ο παπαγαλος δεν το πειραξε, ετσι το πηρα και το εβαλα σε ενα κλουβακι με κεχρι και ψιλο βορι και αμεσως αρχισε να τρωει. Ειναι πολυ ημερο και δεν φερει δακτυλιδι. Επειδη δεν ειχα ποτε μου ζεμπρακι , μπορει να ζησει και μονο του η θελει ζευγαρι; Και πως ξεχωριζει το αρσενικο απο το θηλυκο;

----------


## michael

το δικο σου ζεμπρακι ειναι αρσενικο!!τα αρσενικα ειναι πιο ομορφα και εχουν χαρακτηριστικα πορτοκαλι η κοκκινα μαγουλα!!καλο θα ηταν να του παρεις παρεα!!ειναι πολυ κοινωνικα πουλια και αν παρεις θηλικο θα εχει και απογονουν!!!απο φροντιδα δεν θαλουν κατι ειδιετερο εγω βαζω στα δικα μου παπαγαλινη(νομιζω)και αυγοτροφη!!την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης αν παρεις θηλικο βαλε μια καλαθωτη φωλια και σουπιωκοκαλο!!επισεισ τρελενονται για μπανιο!!!  :winky:

----------


## Gian

Που τα βλέπεις φίλε Μιχάλη  τα πορτοκαλι μαγουλάκια?
Το ζεμπράκι του Πέτρου είναι θυληκό.Ζούνε και μόνα τους αλλά καλύτερα είναι να του πάρει και ένα αρσενικό για παρέα..
Όσο για την αρχική ερώτηση..στην Ελλάδα δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν ζεμπράκια πιασμένα από τη φύση,απλά πάρα πολλοί εκτροφείς δεν τους βάζουνε δαχτυλίδι.

----------


## michael

εχεισ δικιο εγω δεν προσεξα καλα!

----------


## michael

το χρωμα του παντως μοιαζει πιο πολυ με αρσενικου τα θηλικα ειναι πιο ανοιχτοχρομα απλα δν εχει μαγουλα κοκκινα(επισησ να σημιωσω οτι υπαρχουν και αρσενικα ζεμπρακι με μαυρα μαγουλα)οποτε ειναι θηλικο εγω δεν προσεξα καλα!!συγνωμη!!  ::

----------


## pedrogall

Παιδια εχει δικιο ο Γιαννης. Το ζεμπρακι ειναι θηλυκο, [ ειδα σημερα πολλα σε pet shop ]. Ετσι αγορασα σημερα ενα αρσενικο, και ενα μεγαλυτερο κλουβι, και τα εβαλα μαζι. Αμεσως αρχισαν να καθονται διπλα-διπλα , και τους εβαλα και εξωτερικη μπανιερα ,οποτε το αρσενικο μπηκε και αρχισε το μπανιο. Ετσι ξαφνικα η συλλογη μου πλουτιστικε και με 2 ζεμπρακια.

----------


## Φάμπιο

αφου του πηρες αρσενικο για παρεα ετοιμασου για γεννες γιατι ζευγαρωνουν σαν τρελα τα ατιμουτσικα  :winky:

----------


## michael

πως γινεται αυτο?????εγω τα εχω καπου στους 4 μηνες και τιποτα!!!εφτιαξαν φωλια μονο για να κοιμουνται!!

----------


## michael

::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Μιχάλη μήπως είναι ίδιο φύλο; Ανέβασε φωτό!
Καλά Πέτρο, πολύ πλάκα που μπήκε στο κλουβί να ζητήσει άσυλο χωρίς να φοβηθεί τον παπαγάλο!! Και η Σεβάχ κυρία, καλοδέχτηκε το μικρούλι  ::   Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## michael

σιγουρα ειναι αρσενικο και θηλικο εχουν εμφανη διαφορες το αρσενικο εχει περισσοτερα χρωματα και κοκινα μαγουλα το θηλικο ειν;ι ολο γκρι με δυο καθετες μαυρες γραμμεσ κατω απο τα ματια αα και το αρσενικο εχει λευκη κοιλια!αλλος ειναι ο λογος που δεν κανουν μωρακια!!οποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει η βοηθεια του ειναι ευπροσδεκτη!!  :winky:

----------


## michael

:winky:

----------


## michael

στην πανω φωτογραφια βλεπετε οτι εχω κανει ολοκληρο συστημα για να περνουν απο το ενα κλουβι στο αλλο !!χιχι τρελενονται να περνουν τον διαδρομο απο το ενα κλουβι στο αλλο!!   σ αυτη την φωτο ειναι τα ζεμπρακια μου ο Διασ και η Μαρκελα!  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Τον χρησιμοποιούν όντως αυτόν το διάδρομο;;;!!
Μήπως φταίει αυτό που δεν αναπαράγονται, ότι δηλαδή δεν έχουν "σταθερό" κλουβί; Δεν ξέρω!
Έχεις κάνει διατροφική προετοιμασία; Δεν ξέρω αν είναι παρόμοια με των καναρινιών. Όποιο μέλος ξέρει καλύτερα θα σου πει!

----------


## michael

ναι στην αρχη για να τον χρησιμοποιησουν τα δελεαζα με φρουτα και σπορους!!τωρα περνανε μονα ουσ και γαινεται πραγματικα να το διασκεδαζουν!!διατροφικη προετιμασια εχω κανει εχω βαλει αυγοτροφη και σουπιοκωκαλο!τι ενοεισ σταθερο κλουβι???  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Εννοώ ένα περιβάλλον που δεν αλλάζει, για να νιώσουν ασφάλεια να κάνουν φωλιά. Ενώ με το να μπορούν να πηγαίνουν από το ένα κλουβί στο άλλο ίσως να μη νιώθουν αρκετή ασφάλεια για μωρά. Μιλάω εντελώς υποθετικά, απλώς εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Εγώ θα έλεγα να πάρεις και ένα καινούριο κλουβάκι, και να πετάξεις το παλιό. Τα σκουριασμένα κάγκελα δεν κάνουν καλό στα πουλιά. Μπορείς να βρεις καλούτσικα κλουβάκια και με 10 ευρώ.

----------


## Antigoni87

Θέλω κι εγώ ζεμπράκι στο μπαλκόνι μου παιδιάααα!!  ::   ::

----------

